
OPA: A live memory debugger for C programs - quelsolaar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvkn9Xz-xks
======
swah
That awesome 3d interactive debugger Eskil demoed the other day has been
released, with source:
[https://twitter.com/quelsolaar/status/793322537266610176](https://twitter.com/quelsolaar/status/793322537266610176)

------
darthdeus
You mention you wrote most of the parsing yourself. Is there any reason why
you didn't use something like LLVM to do the heavy lifting?

------
beeswax
Looks awesome! Hope I'll get around to play around with this some time.

Also: Props for your GDC Europe talk a few years ago! (better Nate than
lever..)

